# sex my mayan please ;)



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

i want to breed it it, and *** always assumed it was male until lately *** seen the genital papilÃ¦ and was blunt and round. not pointed. but im no expert so i took some (bad) pics because im sure it wasnt like the male cichlids *** owned before
anywho here they are
and for the record mayans arent sexualy dimorphic so you cant say "looks male" cause the only way to tell is by the genital papilÃ¦.

barred up









Close up









When happy and unbarred









any ideas =)


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

I think it's a Female just because like you said it's more rounded and not pointed. But yet I don't have any experience with Mayans so all I can give is a guess.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well, if it had most of the dorsal left we could tell you... Mayans CAN be sexed by the black blotch in the dorsal fin. but it looks like that chunk was taken off...


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

only a tiny bit is gone. wheres the black spot, and which sex has it. and il go see if i can tell


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Females have the black blotch and its on the dorsal fin in the middle of the fin.


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

above the third stripe ? cause there is black there on whats left of the dorsal


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

here are some pics, a male and a female:

Female:









Male:


----------



## SinÃ¤lukiinsuomenttoikÃ¤Ã¤ (May 31, 2008)

has to be female
isnt quiete as dark towards the top front, but i think thats the lighting in the shot,
the bars carry on into the top fin and it has the same colours, and the bright red under gills which that male lacks


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

Male


----------

